# Resources for Church Beginning Psalm Singing



## Justified (Jun 28, 2014)

After some correspondence with the worship director at my church, he has decided to look into psalm singing. He asked me for some good resources for psalm singing. Do you have any important resources for a church that is beginning psalm singing (not exclusive)? Also any good psalters that have lyrics and music?


----------



## Wynteriii (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm interested as well just for personal use as of right now.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jun 28, 2014)

Logan West (member on here) has reviewed most of the available psalters on here in the last year, but you can find them all collected here most of them combine the text and tunes. 

In regard to other resources you'll find lots of audio on the same site - Exclusive Psalmody and also lots of teaching material on psalmody.

With regard two books to must read books promoting psalmody (but not exclusively) are Michael LeFebvre's 'Singing the Songs of Jesus' and 'Sing a New Song' edited by Beeke and Selvaggio'


----------



## kodos (Jun 28, 2014)

The Book of Psalms for Worship (RPCNA) is a modern psalter with words and music. It uses a bunch of familiar hymn tunes as well so it is easy for a congregation coming from or also using Hymnody (such as the Trinity Hymnal) to adapt. At least, it was easy for me 

The Book of Psalms for Worship


----------



## JonathanBradley (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the links! I am considering getting one of them and using it for family worship.


----------



## Andres (Jun 28, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> In regard to other resources you'll find lots of audio on the same site - Exclusive Psalmody and also lots of teaching material on psalmody.
> 
> With regard two books to must read books promoting psalmody (but not exclusively) are Michael LeFebvre's 'Singing the Songs of Jesus' and 'Sing a New Song' edited by Beeke and Selvaggio'



The website recommended is excellent! So many good resources all nicely compiled at one website. And I second the LeFebvre book recommendation also - very good book and it's short too. You could easily read it in a day or two. 



kodos said:


> The Book of Psalms for Worship (RPCNA) is a modern psalter with words and music. It uses a bunch of familiar hymn tunes as well so it is easy for a congregation coming from or also using Hymnody (such as the Trinity Hymnal) to adapt. At least, it was easy for me
> 
> The Book of Psalms for Worship



Now I'm obviously biased, but I too love the Book of Psalms for Worship Psalter for the same reasons Rom noted. When my family and I originally started attending our RP church, we had never sang from the Psalter before. We've since come to love and appreciate singing from God's Word and a huge help in that is beacuse the BOPFW Psalter makes it such an easy transition! In addition to the physical Psalter, you can also download the Psalter as a handy app. It's available for both iPhone and Android. My family and I use it just about every day.

Lastly, you can always purchase CD's and mp3's of the Psalter being sung too.

Very encouraged to hear of you and your congregation's interest in singing God's Word! I know you will be blessed in doing so!


----------



## Andres (Jun 28, 2014)

I almost forgot - theres an RP congregation in Marion, IN! Have your pastor reach out to their pastor or perhaps you might be able to attend one of the evening worship service. That would be a great way for you to experience the Psalms being sung!


----------



## JML (Jun 28, 2014)

This booklet would seem to be appropriate:

The Joy of Rediscovering God's Hymnbook: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 28, 2014)

John Lanier said:


> This booklet would seem to be appropriate:
> 
> The Joy of Rediscovering God's Hymnbook: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship



This was a book I was going to recommend. I would also recommend Dr. Lefebvre's book mentioned above.


----------



## Justified (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you all for such great responses. I appreciate it.


----------

